# cleaning screen print platen



## culturdcustoms (Feb 13, 2018)

After doing a few runs of printing my platen has built up spray advehsive and ink that bled through. Should I be concerned with this? Should clean after every run?


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

If the adhesive build up and ink are raised off the pallet, this will show in your print. Run your hand over the pallet and if it feels rough and bumpy, you should probably clean it.


----------



## culturdcustoms (Feb 13, 2018)

Yes I am definitely getting that rough bumpy feeling. What is the best way to clean the built up adhesive?


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

We just use some cheap Mineral Spirits.


----------



## TEAMGRAPHIX (Jan 15, 2009)

Clean it..Then cover pallet with pallet tape, THROW AWAY the Spray adhesive use liquid adhesive on the pallet tape. Take old Tshirt spray pallet with 50/50 water/ windex and scrub after every job. You will have to replace pallet tape periodicly


----------



## PCs Tees Texas (May 27, 2017)

Absolutely use pallet tape. Well worth the minimal expense to save you headache (and back ache!).


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

We've stopped using pallet tape. Used it for many years. Sometimes it would rip when applying it, other times it would wrinkle. Many times it would tear when removing it and it would require too much time to completely remove from the platen.

Also, the original reason we stopped is that we were having poor results printing halftones. Couldn't figure out what the issue was. Tape got soiled so we removed it and tried printing w/o the tape and haf=d great results. Haven't used it since.

It really is easier to clean our platens w/ mineral spirits and wipe clean.
We ave paint thinner in a spray bottle and spray while we rotate the platens. By the time the platen comes around for the second time, most all of the adhesive and ink have been softened and can be removed with a rag. Best way for us to proceed.


----------



## culturdcustoms (Feb 13, 2018)

Thank you for that advice. I wish I would've started cleaning my platen when first started printing. Now its really tough to clean. I tried with paint thinner. Haven't tried mineral spirits yet. Not sure if I wanted to incure the cost of pallet tape anyway.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Let your solvent sit for a bit before you wipe it. Do you have screen opener? That will quickly do the trick.


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

Buy medium tack application tape from a sign supplier. I pay around 10 bucks for a 50 yard roll. After a run I just peel it off. Saves loads of cleaning time and mineral spirits.


----------

